# Will Indiana match for Jack?



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Jack played a big role for your team last season, will Indiana match to keep him or not?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

They would be extremely stupid not to match the offer but with the signing of Dahntay Jones, who knows what the plan is.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Let go of Jack.

Diener 2009-10 MIP.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bucks insider on the radio said the Indy was one of 4 teams interested in sessions.. doesnt sound like Jack is in their plans


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Seanzie said:


> Let go of Jack.
> 
> Diener 2009-10 MIP.


DienerTime is that you?


----------



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

(bring jack back)


----------

